# First Delacriox trip



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">On Saturday my wife and I made of first fishing trip to Delcroix. Well, really it was Reggio Marina but I am told it is still called Delacroix. The reason we picked yesterday was that the Redfish tournament was over there and a couple of my friends run it, so I had people I knew in the area just I case I got into trouble. I learned a lot and thought I was ready to fish <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Almedee</st1laceName> and <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Robin</st1laceName></st1lace>, hell I never got into Lade Almedee. Grounded into mud and no way though so my wife and I fished <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Reggio</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Canal</st1laceType></st1lace>. We had a great day, better than those in <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> by my daughters news. I understand it rained, poured and lightning all day and the Air Show was called off. Over in Reggio there were some clouds but no rain, I managed to get sunburned it was so hot. There was a 6kt wind that kept us cool most of the day. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Law enforcement came up along side us as we were trying to get some reds that were on the bank to hit something we had in the boat. They were nice enough, but pushed us up into the mud and grass. They spooked our fish, checked our license and then left. They did ask if we wanted them to pull us off the mud. We said no we knew how to get back off the bank. That is one of the first lessons I learned over there. TAKE A LONG POLE TO GET OUT OF MUD. You don?t use it as a push pole silt is too deep and soft. You use it as a pry bar and push your bow out into deeper water where you can use your trolling motor to get out of the mud. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Second lesson I learned is that you do not come off plane in the first leg of Reggio unless you want to run in mud. Once you leave the marina you stay on plane until you are well down into the canal. I learned from three different people that we took the wrong entrance to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Almeede</st1laceName></st1lace> and should have used the pipe line. Oh well, we had a nice sunny day and look forward to going again. Our catch was very meger and was told by LMP that we were fishing was a winter area too shallow in the heat of the summer for trout and redfish. We look forward to going again and just wonder what lesson we will learn next time. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you have any questions or would like to know more PM me and I will be glad to tell all. Here are the three fish we caught . The red is just under 27?. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 small bass<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 small speck it doesn't look it but it was 12"<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 very nice red. My wife hooked into two of them and lost both. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Too bad LA DWF ran you on the mud. Those guys have always been nice to me, but they do happen along at the wrong time. 



I've learned through experience. Double check charts, and local reports, never drop off plane in skinny water, and if all else fails, have a buddy along to pole out. 



Nice red, BTW.


----------



## Salty Air (Oct 3, 2007)

I am heading down to Delacriox on Thursday through Saturday. Plan on fishing Blacks Bay. This will be my first trip but we are lucky enough to be able to follow a local guide out. The advice on a push pole is great. I will get one this week. Will post report next week. Not many places to stay down that way. Found the Marina motel in Chalmette (host for the redfish tournment next month) hope that its a nice place.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

There is an EconoLodge just off 510 in Chalamette. That maybe the Marina you are talking about, it looks pretty nice. Don't know how much security they have for the boats. I was told by a couple of locals when pulling the boat out that Blacks Bay is HOT right now. You should have a great trip. Good Luck. 

Jim


----------

